# Anyone near Cadiz??



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi everyone - we're at El Puerto De Santa Maria near Cadiz with Joan and Ray (rayv8). Anyone around? Come and say hello! We're up near the top end of the site ( the oasis) Look for a Winnebago and a Knaus! 

Staying here for another two weeks then who knows where???

Weather glorious - beer and wine cheap!

Marie and Rex


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

At the moment we are at Parque Tropical near Estepona but planning to move on to Cadiz area next tuesday.
Where abouts is the site, cannot find one called the oasis in my book!

Marion & Robin


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your a seafood lover go and find a resturant/cafe called Romerijo. It's on the quayside. Great prices and pure theatre. Worth taking a ride on the ferry over to Cadiz as well. Only costs a couple of euro.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Oh goody, a ferry to Cadiz as well, its just that the boss (rob) wants to visit and I understand Carnival season starts on 1st Feb so it should be fun!
Marion


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you done a tour of the bodegas at either Jerez or in El Puerto? The last time we did it they left us in a room with five different bottles of sherry on the table - hic!
I think it's the Garveys bodega that has the mice trained to go up a ladder to drink the sherry - you won't believe it till you've seen it.
Wish I was there with you instead of being stuck in an office with threats of blizzards tomorrow!


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

marionandrob said:


> At the moment we are at Parque Tropical near Estepona but planning to move on to Cadiz area next tuesday.
> Where abouts is the site, cannot find one called the oasis in my book!
> 
> Marion & Robin


Sorry for the confusion! "Oasis" is the part of the site we are camped in. The site is called Camping Playa Las Dunas and it's the only one in El Puerto.
Be careful coming into town as it's very narrow in places. If you can, use the ring road to the north and west of the town. 
The site is only a short walk into town - well about 20minutes! It's a good 45 minutes walk to the railway station where you can get trains to Cadiz, Jerez and Seville. Also there's a ferry to Cadiz. Carnival starts this weekend here and in Cadiz.
See you next week perhaps!

Marie and Rex


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info and the warning re narrow streets
We have already had to reverse very carefully out of Nijar ( near Almeria)  
Why is it that as soon as you get into these situations the world and his brother in law want to get past you?
Anyway we have a Swift Gazelle F59 and may arrive in your vicinity next tuesday afternoon/evening.

Cheers

Marion and Rob


----------

